# Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser



## Seele (19. August 2010)

Wie haltet ihr es bei Hochwasser. Ruht eure Ausrüstung oder begebt ihr euch in die braunen Fluten, nach dem Motto nur ein Köder im Wasser kann Fische fangen???


----------



## Hc-Meista (19. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

also ich war die letzten tage trotzdem angeln und habe auch ein paar fische überlisten können...sowohl mit nymphe als auch mit trockenfliege und streamer!"

mfg und petri


----------



## gezz (20. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Hallo,

ich lasse mich prinzipiell auch nicht von einem hohen Wasserstand abhalten. Es gibt auch dafür Techniken die Erfolge bringen - wenn auch nicht so gute wie bei Normalwasser. 
Ich habe schon viele schöne Stunden unter der Kaputze im strömenden Regen am Wasser verbracht. Will ich nicht missen!

Viele Grüß
Alex


----------



## Sneep (20. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Hallo,

Fischen bei Hochwasser kann überaus erfolgreich sein. 

Vor allem bei längeren Hochwässern sammeln sich große Gruppen von Fischen an Bachmündungen usw. wo sie Schutz vor der Strömung finden. 

Hohes Wasser heißt aber fast immer auch trübes Wasser. 

Warum ich aber bei eingeschränkter Sicht ausgerechnet zu einem Köder greifen sollte, der ausschließlich über die Optik wahrgenommen wird, erschließt sich mir nicht. 

Da muss man  schon wirklich Purist sein.

Bei Hochwasser fischen ja, aber dann beibt die Fliegenrute zu Hause. Jetzt kommen Köder zum Einsatz, die der Fisch riechen kann (Wurm) oder mit dem Seitenlinienorgan wahrnehmen kann (Blinker).

Anders ist es nur in Gewässern die nicht eintrüben bei Hochwasser, wie z.B. unterhalb von Stauseen. Hier ändert sich nichts an der Fängigkeit der Fliege.

SneeP


----------



## ArcticChar80 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Gerade nach einer Niedrigwasserperiode ist Hochwassser Top. Wenn es nicht gerade die Sinnflut ist. 
Ich gehe dann oft an die Bäche und Flüsse, weil dann keine Kanufahrer auf dem Wasser sind und meist habe ich die Fische für mich alleine. Auch lässt es sich wunderbar mit einer Sinktip Streamern. Jetzt sind die knalligen und großen Winterfliegen angesagt. 
Nach einem Hochwasser ist es oft noch besser. Dann aber lieber mit Schwimmschnur und schwarzen Streamern, Nymphen, Trocken und Co.

MfG


----------



## volkerm (20. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Hallo,

leicht bis mittelprächtig eingetrübt, großer schwarzer Streamer, dann beißen die dicken Forellen argloser als bei jedem anderen Wasser.
Bei Hochwasser hast Du viele Vorteile auf Deiner Seite.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tommig (21. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Hochwasser ist ja nicht gleich Hochwasser :q
Ich persönlich halte es da wie folgt : 
Da an dem von mir befischten Fluß +40cm und mehr eine vernünftige Fischerei unmöglich machen, aber " die Karten neu gemischt werden ", bin ich bei fallendem Pegel am Start. Neue Spots erschließen sich, und die gilt es dann auszufischen. Plötzlich gibt es Fische an Stellen die ich sonst erfolglos beharke.
Sicher kann man bei jedem Wasser erfolgreich fischen. Die Frage ist : muss man, oder lässt man einfach mal die Beine baumeln?|supergri
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Bungo (21. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Streamstalkin 24/7 

Der Wasserstand ist egal, denn nur die Fliege im Wasser fängt den Fisch.
Auch bei Hochwasser hat man definierte Stellen, sprich Kehrwasser, strömungslose Bereiche, usw.

@ Sneep
Du vergisst einen wichtigen Faktor neben der Optik, das muss nicht der Geruch sein, entsprechende Muster druckvollem Führungsstil können der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sein. Besonders bei Räubern ist das oftmals wichtiger als der Geruch.
So kann man mit großen Streamern in grellen Farben auch bei Kaffee-braunem Wasser trotzdem sehr gut fangen.


----------



## Sneep (22. August 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischen bei Hochwasser*

Hallo, 

das ist das Schöne an diesem Thema. 
Jeder hat Recht, weil jeder seine eigene Definition von Hochwasser mitbringt. 

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, das leicht angetrübtes Wasser besser ist als sehr klares, gibt es daran nichts zu diskutieren. 

Für mich muss ein Hochwasser 2 Bedingungen erfüllen um so bezeichnet zu werden.
1. das Wasser ist stark getrübt und 
2. ein Großteil der Fische hat ihre Einstände in der Flussmitte verlassen und um geschütztere Stellen aufzusuchen.

Um in dieser Situation mit der Fliege zu fischen muss man schon  sehr besessen sein.

Dass  man in einer solchen Situation auch einmal gut aussehen kann, bestreite ich ja nicht. 

Ich habe meine größte Äsche im Sommer in 20 cm tiefem Wasser gefangen.
Daraus schließe ich aber nicht, das Äschen im Sommer im Flachwasser stehen.

Ich stelle auch fest, dass vom Fliegenfischen, nur noch das Streamerfischen übrig geblieben ist. Das ist auch logisch, nur Streamer sind groß genug, überhaupt optisch wahrgenommen zu werden und sie sprechen auch die Seitenlinie an. 

Dann bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, mein Bündel Federn am anderen Ende der Schnur auch nur in etwa auf eine fängige Tiefe zu bringen. 

Bin ich an einem Mischgewässer, bieten sich mit andern Angelarten sehr viel bessere Möglichkeiten.
Bin ich an einer Fly-only Strecke, lese ich lieber ein gutes Buch oder schreibe Beiträge zu dem Thema im Forum.

Kann man also bei Hochwasser mit der Fliege fischen?

Sicher kann man, aber es  muss nicht sein.




sneeP


----------

